# Successful keeping CRS



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Has anyone be able to successfully keep crystal red shrimps in anything besides AS or Shrimp Soil? I am planning on keeping some in a 55 gal tank. I am not going to be using any AS or Shrimp Soil. It's just going to be M3 Colorquartz (inert.) Anyone know if it is possible to maybe do pH buffers to lower the pH down? Think this will be safe? I will have driftwood (manzanita) and India almond leaf in the tank. I want make sure I don't mess up and kill them all off, so any input will be great. Thank you.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've seen a LFS keep their CRS in a tank with regular inert gravel but they arent breeding because our local tap water has a pH of 8. if you could keep the water parameters right for CRS, aquasoil isnt necessary. if you could keep your water parameter's constant, acidic and soft they'll do fine and breed.


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't had a problem with regular inert gravel either.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

What I plan on doing is have my 55 gal tank set up with normal tab water. Inside I will have Manzanita Driftwood, lots of it, and IAL, a couple new leaves added every month. With this, I am also going to run DIY yeast CO2 into the tank. With all if this, I hope the water pH gets lowered. The tank itself is going to be pretty brown due to tannins, but that is fine. I like the whole brown look. hehehe. Tank is going to be low tech, Java fern, moss (main moss will be bali moss.) I hope this works.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

hey are you from sfbaaps? i read there that only sfbaaps members had bali moss.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you mean shaggy Bali moss?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

tex627 said:


> hey are you from sfbaaps? i read there that only sfbaaps members had bali moss.


Yep. A pround member of sfbaaps! I have bali moss and it's been growing in my tanks for a couple o months. I think I have enough now to scape a 55 gal tank. hehe.

Orlando, I am not sure what the shaggy Bali moss is that you are referring too. Maybe it is the same Bali moss that I have.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

lol im from sfbaaps too =) im kevin liang


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh hey Kevin. I see your posts on sfbaaps. YOu polly see my LF post all the time. LOl


----------



## jnaz (May 18, 2007)

Why not just buy 2 bags of it and make your life a lot easier?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

I could, but then I have to wait 4 weeks, deal with algae, and then I cant rescape as much since AS is a pain when you disturb it. Scared of algae issues too.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i've been using aquasoil and if you have a good filter and use an old filter's sponge 1 week of cycling would be long enough for amazonia 2. i havent had much algae and i disturb my soil all the time. a good filtration system is the key. i have a good sized colony of CRS and since im moving soon i was planning to get rid of it. someone from SFBAAPS said he'd take them all but he hasnt replied to my pm yet. so if doesnt take them i could sell them to you for a very CHEAP price. something like 1$ each.


----------



## studdedsham (Oct 2, 2007)

If you're opening that offer to anyone else I'm in to take some.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

if it falls through i'll let you know. it'll only be 1$ each if you take the whole colony and most are only about a week old but i shipped them before and they shipped pretty well.


----------

